#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  ΠΣΔΜ-Η: Εκλογές στις 27 Μαΐου 2012

## Xάρης

Οι εκλογές του Π.Σ.Δ.Μ.-Η. θα διεξαχθούν την *Κυριακή, 27 Μαίου 2012* από *08.00 έως 20.00* σε 29 εκλογικά τμήματα ανά την επικράτεια.

Σας υπενθυμίζουμε ότι, η εκλογή Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου και Εξελεγκτικής Επιτροπής του Π.Σ.Δ.Μ.-Η., που θα γίνει στις 27 Μαΐου 2012 στην Αθήνα, αφορά και τα Περιφερειακά Τμήματα, τα οποία πρέπει να ψηφίσουν για το Δ.Σ. του Π.Σ.Δ.Μ.-Η., για την Εξελεγκτική Επιτροπή καθώς και για το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο κάθε Περιφερειακού Τμήματος.

*Δικαίωμα ψήφου* έχουν τα τακτικά μέλη που είναι ταμειακά τακτοποιημένα και περιλαμβάνονται στις καταστάσεις του Συλλόγου που είναι εγκεκριμένες από το Δ.Σ.. Τα μη τακτοποιημένα μέλη έχουν δικαίωμα ψήφου και την ημέρα των αρχαιρεσιών καταβάλλοντας το ποσό δύο (2) ευρώ, σύμφωνα με την απόφαση της Γ.Σ. της 27 Μαΐου 2012.

Σε κάθε εκλογικό τμήμα, θα υπάρχουν δύο κάλπες. Η μια για το Περιφερειακό Τμήμα του Π.Σ.Δ.Μ.-Η. και η άλλη για τον Π.Σ.Δ.Μ.-Η, ενώ στην Αθήνα θα υπάρχει κάλπη μόνο για τον Π.Σ.Δ.Μ.-Η.

Τα εκλογικά τμήματα είναι τα εξής:
ΑΘΗΝΑ - ΤΕΕ, Νίκης 4, ΑθήναΑΓΡΙΝΙΟ - ΤΕΕ, Π. Σούλου ΑγρίνιοΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ - ΤΕΕ, 14ης Μαίου 1 ΑλεξανδρούποληΒΕΡΟΙΑ - Δ/ΝΣΗ ΤΕΧΝ. ΕΡΓ., Λεωφόρος Στρατού 72, 59100, ΒέροιαΒΟΛΟΣ - ΤΕΕ, 2ας Νοεμβρίου & Ξενοφώντος ΒόλοςΕΔΕΣΣΑ - ΤΕΕ, Φιλίππου 26 / 1ος όροφος, Έδεσσα, 58200ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ - ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΥ, Ταξιάρχου Μαρκοπούλου 18-20 ,ΗράκλειοΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ - ΤΕΕ, Μ. Αλεξάνδρου 49, ΘεσσαλονίκηΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΑ - ΤΕΕ, Αραβαντινού 6-8 ΙωάννιναΚΑΒΑΛΑ - ΤΕΕ, Βότση 2 ΚαβάλαΔΡΑΜΑ - ΤΕΕ, Επικούρου 2, ΔράμαΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ - ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΥ, Παυσανίου 4, ΚαλαμάταΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ - ΤΕΕ, Π. Τσαλδάρη 16, 60100, ΚατερίνηΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ - ΤΕΕ, Λεωφ. Αλεξάνδρας 13 ΚέρκυραΚΟΖΑΝΗ - ΤΕΕ, Μπουσίου Γ. 3 & Εστίας, ΚοζάνηΚΟΜΟΤΗΝΗ - ΤΕΕ, Παρνασσού 8, ΚομοτηνήΛΑΜΙΑ - ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΥ, Πλ. Ελευθερίας 3, 4ος όροφοςΛΑΡΙΣΑ - ΤΕΕ, Καλλιθέας 7 ΛάρισαΛΙΒΑΔΕΙΑ - ΤΕΕ, Μπουφίδου 3 Λιβαδειά (Πλατεία)ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ - ΤΕΕ, Αρίωνος 1, 81100, ΜυτιλήνηΞΑΝΘΗ - ΤΕΕ, Μ. Καραολή 66 / 1ος όροφος, ΞάνθηΠΑΤΡΑ - ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΥ, Τριών Ναυάρχων 40 ΠάτραΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ - ΤΕΕ, Λεωφ. Κουντουριώτη 140 ΡέθυμνοΡΟΔΟΣ - ΤΕΕ, Μητροπόλεως 4 ΡόδοςΣΕΡΡΕΣ - ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΥ, Ιουστινιανού 3 ΣέρρεςΤΡΙΠΟΛΗ - ΤΕΕ, Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου 19, 22100, ΤρίποληΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ - Ξενοδοχείο «ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ» Ελ. Βενιζέλου 2 ΧαλκίδαΧΑΝΙΑ - ΤΕΕ, Νεάρχου 23 & Γιαμπουδάκη, ΧανιάΧΙΟΣ - ΤΕΕ, Ελ. Βενιζέλου 72, 82100, Χίος

*Πηγή:* ΠΣΔΜ-Η

----------

